# I would like to know what timeshare owners consider "oceanfront" at beaches



## allsmiles277 (Jul 30, 2016)

I want to know what timeshare owners consider "oceanfront" at timeshare complexes. I am sure there are many different opinions but I want people to express their opinions. And I thank you very much for participating.


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 30, 2016)

allsmiles277 said:


> I want to know what timeshare owners consider "oceanfront" at timeshare complexes. I am sure there are many different opinions but I want people to express their opinions. And I thank you very much for participating.



Simple for me.  If first floor, can you walk out of unit directly on to beach?  If other than first floor, does unit's balcony directly overlook beach?

George


----------



## allsmiles277 (Jul 30, 2016)

Thanks bogey21


----------



## presley (Jul 30, 2016)

I agree with bogey21. I have a timeshare that is across the highway from the beach and I don't consider it ocean front because of that. If I could go from the resort to sand without a street, it would be ocean front to me.


----------



## bjones9942 (Jul 30, 2016)

I agree with Presley - unit to beach without crossing a street, but I'd also add must have an ocean view as well.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 30, 2016)

An ocean front unit is one that is directly in front of the ocean with sand (between the unit and the ocean). Example: Marriott's Grande Ocean Villa # 8426. Sea Horse Bldg. Ocean front and it was outstanding !!!


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jul 30, 2016)

IMHO, "Oceanfront" is always about the room or the suite, not the resort.  I don't care if a piece of the resort is on the beach when my room isn't.

"Oceanfront" means that the view from your room or lanai is substantially more ocean than anything else (except maybe beaches or palm trees).

"Oceanfront" means you are very, very close to the ocean and can walk there without touching asphalt.

"Oceanfront" means the loudest noise you hear at night is the waves crashing on the shore.


----------



## jacknsara (Jul 30, 2016)

bogey21 said:


> Simple for me.  If first floor, can you walk out of unit directly on to beach?  If other than first floor, does unit's balcony directly overlook beach?
> 
> George



Aloha,
This implies that a resort facing ocean with a cliff between resort and ocean (eg Shearwater in Kauai) is only ocean view.   Might be correct.  I await the input of others.
Jack


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jul 30, 2016)

jacknsara said:


> Aloha,
> This implies that a resort facing ocean with a cliff between resort and ocean (eg Shearwater in Kauai) is only ocean view.   Might be correct.  I await the input of others.
> Jack



This is a point well taken.  Some of the suites at Shearwater have absolutely stunning views.  But if I were vacationing with kids, I would feel misled if I rented an "oceanfront" suite and had to get in the car to drive the kids to the beach.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 30, 2016)

At a resort with deeded views, very specific units were sold as "Ocean Front" units, and that is determined by the resort - not the owner.

So this is not a matter of "opinion" - it is a documented category that includes very specific units.

However, remember that most units are not fixed, so you will be assigned an "ocean front" unit by the front desk, and there can sometimes be a wide range in that category.

Also - ocean front does not necessarily mean "beach front."  It may be on the edge of a cliff, or at the edge of an ocean front lava bed (in Hawaii.)

The bottom line is that this varies from resort to resort, and if you are not sure what units are in the category that you are renting (or buying) you should clarify the location before you rent.


----------



## allsmiles277 (Jul 30, 2016)

Thank all of you for your posts so far. This is very interesting.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 30, 2016)

Do you have a specific reason for your question, or is this just a general question?


----------



## presley (Jul 30, 2016)

jacknsara said:


> Aloha,
> This implies that a resort facing ocean with a cliff between resort and ocean (eg Shearwater in Kauai) is only ocean view.   Might be correct.  I await the input of others.
> Jack



I agree that is an ocean view and not an ocean front.


----------



## allsmiles277 (Jul 30, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Do you have a specific reason for your question, or is this just a general question?


I saw a post in another thread and the person said certain units at a timeshare complex were oceanfront. I saw it and replied that it was not oceanfront because you had to cross a paved road to get out to the beach. It got out of hand so I wanted to post a generic thread to see what timeshare owners thought with no bias.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 30, 2016)

When renting timeshares, the "view" is probably one of the biggest issues with renters - especially with inexperienced travelers, so it's important to spell it out for them.

I recently received a sobbing call from a renter because her "garden view," rental did not have an "actual garden" outside her window.  When I explained to her that in the travel industry "garden view," is a generic category for the least expensive view she accused me of misleading her....


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 30, 2016)

allsmiles277 said:


> I saw a post in another thread and the person said certain units at a timeshare complex were oceanfront. I saw it and replied that it was not oceanfront because you had to cross a paved road to get out to the beach. It got out of hand so I wanted to post a generic thread to see what timeshare owners thought with no bias.



What does the *resort* call that view?


----------



## paulgamla (Jul 30, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> At a resort with deeded views, very specific units were sold as "Ocean Front" units, and that is determined by the resort - not the owner.
> 
> So this is not a matter of "opinion" - it is a documented category that includes very specific units.
> 
> ...



At the San Luis Bay Inn on the Central Coast (where I own about 13 weeks) the original Glen Ivy Hotel was carved into the cliff of a south facing beach that gets over 350 days of sunshine a year.  There are various angles of the carving (see picture attached) and there is no legal language in the deeds or CCR's that define ownership based upon ocean orientation.  The entirety of the property in California is considered oceanfront.  It is considered desirable  because the CA Coastal Commission is loathe to allow further development.  All rooms views are decent and at the discretion of management based upon specific request and priority of reservation.  There are no bad weeks or rooms and everything floats.  Oceanviews vary from estuary and golf course to over the pool to ocean to village and ocean to full on ocean and pier to grazing hill cattle and sliver of ocean, etc.  There is no sand in front of the property but across the road the little village of Avila has a beautiful white sand beach and playground.


----------



## allsmiles277 (Jul 30, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> What does the *resort* call that view?


I am not sure what the resort calls it and I have been going there for 20-25 years or more. I think of oceanfront as being on the land that fronts on the ocean and not having to cross any paved roads or see telephone wires in the air. That is how I define ocean front unit. Some people do not agree with me and that is fine.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 30, 2016)

allsmiles277 said:


> I am not sure what the resort calls it and I have been going there for 20-25 years or more. I think of oceanfront as being on the land that fronts on the ocean and not having to cross any paved roads or see telephone wires in the air. That is how I define ocean front unit. Some people do not agree with me and that is fine.



Friendly suggestion - before you pursue this any further (since people are complaining about it in the other thread) you should find out how the resort has actually designated the view, because that is the "legal" definition of the view.

Now, you may not _agree_ with how they have designated the view, but it will bring some facts and clarity to the discussion.


----------



## allsmiles277 (Jul 30, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> What does the *resort* call that view?


I found this on google......."Beachside villas with kitchens & decks, plus indoor & outdoor pools, mini-golf & tennis courts."


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 30, 2016)

allsmiles277 said:


> I found this on google......."Beachside villas with kitchens & decks, plus indoor & outdoor pools, mini-golf & tennis courts."



OK - but that is hardly documentation of the deeded views - it's not even from the resort's webpage.

If you are an owner there - what does your deed say?


----------



## tatmtr7 (Jul 30, 2016)

We own oceanfront for which we had to pay +$$$'s.  Our view looks directly onto the ocean or inlet and ocean.  We do have foliage too in between sand and buildings.  And we can hear the ocean waves at night so comforting!


----------



## allsmiles277 (Jul 30, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Friendly suggestion - before you pursue this any further (since people are complaining about it in the other thread) you should find out how the resort has actually designated the view, because that is the "legal" definition of the view.
> 
> Now, you may not _agree_ with how they have designated the view, but it will bring some facts and clarity to the discussion.


I love the resort no matter what it is called and I will be down there in a few weeks and can ask at the front desk.


----------



## allsmiles277 (Jul 30, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> OK - but that is hardly documentation of the deeded views - it's not even from the resort's webpage.
> 
> If you are an owner there - what does your deed say?


Just looked at copy of deed and there is nothing relating to this thread.


----------



## jimp1072 (Jul 30, 2016)

*Ocean front vs. ocean view, vs. beach front*

Ocean front has nothing to do with a beach.  A usable beach may be there or it may not.  It could be a cliff, or rocks, or a lava deposit where the water meets the shore.  It simply means what it says, the unit fronts the ocean and has panoramic and unobstructed views (other than palm trees or other vegetation) of the ocean.  The primary view is the ocean.

Ocean view on the other hand has primary views of other things like buildings, parking lots, mountains, etc.  It also includes partial and often heavily obstructed views of the ocean.

Beach front may or may not have views.  You could be on the first floor and the view of the ocean may be totally blocked by vegetation.  However, it does mean that you can walk from the unit and onto a usable beach (not cliffs, rocks, lava, etc.) without walking across a road or any other impediment.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 30, 2016)

allsmiles277 said:


> Just looked at copy of deed and there is nothing relating to this thread.



Does this resort have deeded views?  In other words, as an owner, do you know that you will be assigned to a certain section at the resort?


----------



## allsmiles277 (Jul 30, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Does this resort have deeded views?  In other words, as an owner, do you know that you will be assigned to a certain section at the resort?


I have deeded fixed weeks so I know the unit I will be in before I get there and my view is the best at the whole complex right at the front with a view of the ocean but also ocean front cottages and phone wires. I got the best unit with the best view. It is also closest to the gate where you cross the paved road to go out to the gazebo and then on to the beach.


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 30, 2016)

I see "oceanfront" and "oceanview" to describe different units at the same resort. Oceanview means you can see the ocean. Oceanfront means it's at a resort near the ocean, but doesn't have a view of the ocean unless it's described as oceanview AND oceanfront. For example, an oceanfront unit may face away from the ocean. But if the entire resort is very near the ocean, so close that if there's a beach you could walk to it without having to cross a major street or highway. Similarly, an oceanview unit may see the ocean but may not be close enough to walk to it. 

Examples:
There are oceanview units at Grand Pacific Palisades in Carlsbad. They are a couple miles from the beach.
There are oceanfront units at Carlsbad Inn. They are across a minor, nonbusy street from the beach. There are also oceanview units at Carlsbad Inn.

I always use google maps to look at resorts and see how far they are from a beach.


----------



## TTom (Jul 30, 2016)

*Point at Poipu*

Has garden, partial ocean view, ocean view and ocean front units. Seems to me that the ocean front units are the ones which face directly toward the ocean (there is no swimmable beach on the property. IIRC, the difference between the POV and OV units is that the POV's can see the ocean (water) from the living room couch and the OV's can see the ocean from any of the windows in the unit. 

There is (in my opinion) one significant anomaly. One of the units which is designated as oceanfront is actually situated BEHIND a huge dune which blocks ALL view of the ocean/water. We were "upgraded" to this unit once and promptly got ourselves moved to a "lower" classification.

I know that there is a specific map of the property which identifies each unit by its view and they are sold by those designations.

How each resort defines it is pretty much up to them, and there is no "matter of opinion" about it. Always worth it to get specific information so as not to risk disappointment.

Hope this helps!

Tom


----------



## geekette (Jul 30, 2016)

allsmiles277 said:


> I want to know what timeshare owners consider "oceanfront" at timeshare complexes. I am sure there are many different opinions but I want people to express their opinions. And I thank you very much for participating.


Responding before reading any comments.

To me, there is oceanfront resort and ocean front condo unit.

I always like oceanfront resort but am not picky on oceanfront condo.  My minimum is to be a few steps from toes in sand, regardless of what I see out my window.  

Of course I like to be oceanfront with my balcony, but it's negotiable for me.  I think there can be varying descriptions, also, as ocean view could mean a city block or more, possibly other resorts, between condo and beach.   Doesn't matter a lot to me, but if it matters to anyone, they should always call the resort directly to find out if they have to cross traffic to be on the beach or what their balcony may overlook.


----------



## lb280 (Jul 30, 2016)

*Ocean front/view*

At Westin Kaanapali in Maui we have Ocean Front. Some of the units face directly on the ocean & some are slightly askew. You have to order a year in advance on the clock to get the best in the 6 story building. The ocean view units are in the buildings where when you look out you can see the ocean  from your deck.  The lowest category covers all others. Every unit has a deck.


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 30, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> However, remember that most units are not fixed, so you will be assigned an "ocean front" unit by the front desk, and there can sometimes be a wide range in that category.



This is one of the reasons I owned Fixed Week/Fixed Units at Independent HOA Controlled Resorts.  I always knew what I was getting; i.e. my Unit.

George


----------



## allsmiles277 (Jul 30, 2016)

bogey21 said:


> This is one of the reasons I owned Fixed Week/Fixed Units at Independent HOA Controlled Resorts.  I always knew what I was getting; i.e. my Unit.
> 
> George


I also believe in owning only fixed weeks because I want to see the ocean from inside the unit as well as on the deck if possible. People that are there just for fishing sometimes don't want the good views. Psychologically speaking I need to be able to see the ocean when I am at the beach. If I can't see the ocean I am pure miserable.


----------



## csarahan (Aug 1, 2016)

*Ocean Front*

I never thought there could be so many different scenarios of oceanfront.  My definition is a unit that directly faces the ocean where the ocean is the primary focus and you can hear it..  Ocean view is room on the side of the building where you can see the ocean but the direct view is not the ocean.  .

Ocean Beach Club in Virginia considers itself oceanfront but you need to ask if a room has a city view, ocean view or ocean front.  The differences are meaningful.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 1, 2016)

As mentioned above a resort can be an oceanfront resort but that doesn't mean that every unit is considered an oceanfront view.  Also there are resorts that have multiple buildings and as long as one building is ocean front the resort itself may consider itself  an oceanfront resort.  

When I am renting out a unit at an oceanfront resort with multiple views and/or buildings, I try to be specific as possible and point out on a picture or unit map layout what the worst case scenario could be in that view category along with all of the possibilities.


----------



## VegasBella (Aug 1, 2016)

bogey21 said:


> This is one of the reasons I owned Fixed Week/Fixed Units at Independent HOA Controlled Resorts.  I always knew what I was getting; i.e. my Unit.
> 
> George


Fixed unit ownerships will have that benefit regardless of whether or not they're run by an independent HOA. It's in your deed so that's what you get. 

I have two fixed week, fixed unit ownerships and I get what I own, period. 
I have another floating week, floating unit ownership but the unit view is specified in my deed and the resort is small enough that there aren't any side angle ocean view units. They face towards the ocean or they face away, nothing else.


----------



## tennvol (Aug 1, 2016)

*It all depends*



allsmiles277 said:


> I want to know what timeshare owners consider "oceanfront" at timeshare complexes. I am sure there are many different opinions but I want people to express their opinions. And I thank you very much for participating.



This is a pet peeve of mine at Marriott's OceanWatch in Myrtle Beach, where I own an Ocean Front week.  The attached picture shows what they consider an "ocean front" unit.  All the units that make up most of the view are the less expensive "ocean view" units, which have a much more expansive view of the beach.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 1, 2016)

Within the Marriott system "oceanfront" is used to designate entire buildings that are on the ocean side (as opposed to the entry side) of a resort, or, just the units that directly face the ocean, or, something else.  I agree with others who say that opinions of what should constitute an "oceanfront" individual unit don't matter - the only thing that does matter is how the units were designated in the governing documents and sold.

Most of us have learned that it's on us to try to learn how the individual units are designated prior to visiting a resort, and that the timeshare companies are very creative in the terms they use so "oceanfront" might mean a unit with a view obstructed by foliage, "oceanview" might mean that you have to do giraffe-like contortions on the balcony to see a sliver of ocean, "oceanside" might mean the buildings behind the oceanfront buildings with absolutely no view of the ocean.

That said, I have a real problem with an entire resort being falsely described as "oceanfront" if the property line doesn't front the beach or any natural barriers to it.  At an "oceanfront" resort I expect to step from the property line onto the sand or onto a boardwalk that leads to the sand over dunes/marshes/etc.


----------



## sdgaskill1 (Aug 10, 2016)

*Oceanfront, etc.*

We have had a beach resort in MX for many years. Our purchase was for ocean view and it was for many years. Now the palm trees have grown tall and every year they seem to block the ocean view, but not totally. The resort got complaints but did not want to cut the trees, so now they refer to "ocean side". We always managed to get a good view by requesting the  floor after checking it out before we booked for the next year. That is an example-ocean views can get blocked. We loved to sleep with an open window to hear the waves, and sit on our deck and view the ocean activity or quiet. Nothing like an oceanside resort, in our book. Sandra Gaskill (owned in Hawaii and MX beach resorts.)


----------



## VegasBella (Aug 10, 2016)

There's an apartment complex in the Vegas valley that for years and years has used banners that say 
OCEANVIEW*
*Just kidding


----------



## ibcnu (Aug 11, 2016)

csarahan said:


> My definition is a unit that directly faces the ocean where the ocean is the primary focus and you can hear it..  Ocean view is room on the side of the building where you can see the ocean but the direct view is not the ocean.



I agree....


----------



## silentg (Aug 11, 2016)

ibcnu said:


> I agree....



I own at Calini Beach Resort at Siesta Key. It is a short walk to the beach which is fine with me. Can see the ocean but on first floor have to stand in certain spot on Lani and peek between buildings on either side. I can only take so much sun
( have to wear 50 proof sunscreen)  and DH likes to be near a golf course more than a beach. This works for us. 
Silentg


----------

